# Premonition



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

#1 daughter spirited me away for an afternoon date and we took in the new Mrs. Jesse James' flick. All in all, we both thought it was a decent movie. I like her more in these meatier roles than the Miss Congeniality pap. YMMV.

John


----------

